# عناوين شركات البترول المصرية



## marine_diesel (30 مايو 2008)

وزارة البترول :16 شارع المخيم الدائم مدينة نصر
ت : 2622237-2622238-2622269

الهيئة المصرية العامة للبترول:4 شارع فلسطين – الشطر الرابع –المعادي الجديدة
ت : 7031438-7031439

شركات الاستكشاف
الشركة العامة للبترول : 8شارع الدكتور مصطفى أبو زهرة- مدينة نصر
ت : 87/85/84/83/82/81/4030980-76/4030975

شركة اباتشي :11 ش 281 –المعادي الجديدة – القاهرة
ت : 3860/3923/3761/5193835

شركة بي جي ايجيت:عمارة رقم 23 شارع 216-دجله-المعادي-القاهرة
ت : 533/511/342/246/5197227

شركة بي بي الشرق الأوسط B.p : 10 شارع نهرو –مصر الجديدة – القاهرة
ت : 4552982 – 4552981

شركة كوبلكس:27أ شارع الحجاز –مصر الجديدة القاهرة
ت : 4549777

شركة دبلن الدولية المحدودة للبترول:5 ش رمسيس-مصر الجديدة-القاهرة
ت : 86/84/4143981

شركة اديسون الدولية :34 ش 206 –دجلة – المعادي – القاهرة
ت : 5166525

شركة عش الملاحة للبترول(اشيبتكو):20ش محمود سامي البارودي – مدينة نصر
ت : 2706143 – 2706201 – 2706326 – 2706224

الشركة المصرية للمواد الطبيعية (الترا):110 ش الميرغني – مصر الجديدة – القاهرة
ت :4181809

شركة اموكو مصر :4 ش 252 – دجلة – المعادي – القاهرة
ت :3772345 – 5199915

شركة السويس للزيت (سوكو) : 21 ش عرابي – المهندسين – الجيزة – القاهرة
ت : 3465909 –3462572 –3462571

شركات الحفر
شركة الحفر المصرية:ك 17.5 طريق مصر السويس الصحراوي
ت :4176701 (22 خط )

شركة الحفر الوطنية : 43 ش المعادي – القاهرة
ت :3783359 – 3780069 – 3750225

شركة سنتافي الدولية للحفر : 2 ش سرايا الجزيرة – الزمالك – القاهرة
ت: 3411025 – 3398773 – 3408481 – 3411599

شركات الإنتاج

شركة عجيبة للبترول:1ش البرامكة – الحي السابع – مدينة نصر القاهرة
ص.ب:4503 ت :4022051 – 4022120

شركة العلمين للبترول : 45 ش 270 – المعادي الجديدة – القاهرة
ت : 5182099

شركة الأمل للبترول (امابتكو):94ش جامعة الدول العربية – المهندسين – الجيزة
ت :7356252-4/3/7616571

شركة بدر الدين للبترول(بابيتكو):127 ش عبد العزيز فهمي – م.الجديدة
ت : 2917055-2918069

شركة جنوب أم بركة للبترول (سامبتكو):ش290-المعادي الجديدة- القاهرة
ت : 7022291 –7022874

شركة بترول سويس اسو (سويسو): 24ش11-المعادي الجديدة
ت : 3762200

شركة الفنار للبترول(تحت التأسيس):8ش155-المعادي الجديدة-القاهرة
ت : 7006730-7012808

شركة بترول بلاعيم(بتروبل):5ش المخيم الدائم-م.نصر-القاهرة
ت : 2621740-2621738

شركة برج العرب للبترول (بورابتكو):40 ش فلسطين –المعادى الجديدة
ت : 5166988-5166977

شركة ديمنكس مصر للزيت:15,31ش مصدق – الدقي –الجيزة
ت : 3313699

شركة الواحة(اوابكو):27ش270 المعادي الجديدة – القاهرة
ت : 5202745-5202742

شركة القنطرة للبترول:المعادي الجديدة – القاهرة
ت : 5201136 – 5201135

شركة جبل الزيت للبترول (بتروزيت):8,10 ش276 دجلة المعادي الجديدة
ت : 5165353-3773773

شركةجيسوم للبترول(جايسو):10ش250 سرايا المعادي – القاهرة
ت : 3807277-38072663807255

شركة جمسة للبترول:8ش286 المعادي الجديدة من ش الجزائر-القاهرة
ص.ب 94 المعادي ت : 5165836-5167993-5165835

شركة بترول خليج السويس(جابكو):ش فلسطين-الشطر الرابع-المعادي الجديدة
ص.ب2400المعادي الجديدة ت:7021336-7020939-7021286

شركة خالدة للبترول:8ش290 المعادي الجديدة القاهرة
ت : 7022874-7022291

شركة مجاويش للبترول(مجابتكو):6ش السد العالي-المعادي-القاهرة
ت : 3785775-3785776

شركة شقير البحرية للزيت(اوسوكو):27ش امتداد ش 26 يوليو –م.لبنان
ت : 3057085-3057083

شركة قارون للبترول : 8ش الجزائر-المعادي الجديدة-القاهرة
ص.ب1160 ت: 5167552-5167461-5167459

شركة راس البر للبترول:1ش احمد الزمر-م.نصر
ت : 3/3775272

شركة بتروداراللبترول:8ش أفلاطون متفرع من ش فوزي المطيعي –هليوبليس
ت : 4199006-4145450

شركة رشيد:1ش294-المعادي الجديدة-القاهرة
ص.ب1073المعادي الجديدة ت:3776188-5183307-5182317

جنوب الضبعة للبترول(دابتكو):21ش286العادي الجديدة-القاهرة
ت : 5200986-7542823

شركة بترول الصحراء الغربية(ويبكو):عمارة برج الثغر ش صفية زغلول-الإسكندرية
ت : 4928717-4928710

الشركة التركية الدولية للبترول:245ش206-دجلة-المعادي-القاهرة
ت : 5197205-5197223

شركة وادي السهل للبترول(واسبتكو):23ش265-المعادي الجديدة-القاهرة
ت : 5192497-5192446



شركة ثروة للبترول
العنوان:2 شارع الحجاز - روكسى - مصر الجديدة- القاهرة
تليفون : 24509556-24562456-24562490-24562329
فـاكـس : 24510052-22596313


شركة سينو ثروة للحفر
العنـوان : 274 شـارع الشـويفات متــفرع مــن شارع 90 - التجمع الخامس - القاهرة الجديدة - بجوار جاسكو
تليفون:26175741 - 26175742 - 26175743
فـاكـس : 26175745- 26185330
__________________



منقول من http://rasgharib.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1899


لمزيد من الشركات

http://rasgharib.net/oilservice.php


----------



## bido000 (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 أغسطس 2008)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## mnci (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م سامى زكى (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يكرمك ويرضى عنك:60::60:
تسلم000000000000000 ايديك


----------



## حمزة بكر (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و يرضى عليك


----------



## جاد العليمى (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engghost (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا , 

أنا ناوي أعمل زيارة للمعادي و أقدم في الشركات دي , 

ربنا يسهل إن شاء الله ,


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (18 مايو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (18 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rasmi (19 مايو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## ملك محمود (27 فبراير 2010)

thankssss


----------



## amr elsharqawy (16 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------

